

Picture Yourself as a Stereotypical Male - samwiseg
http://mitadmissions.org/blogs/entry/picture-yourself-as-a-stereotypical-male

======
elsherbini
I enjoyed this blog post a lot. I think it is tough to necessarily believe the
effect sizes of every study, but it seems hard to deny that there is an effect
in each case.

